# Not sure what's going on.



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was out most of the day but when I checked on Pickles and Amos, she was up on the top shelf laying side by side with Amos. I have never, ever seen Pickles lie up there. In fact I have only ever seen her on any of the shelfs a few times in the past year and half until they fell out. I opened the half and half doors so I could look in while in the kitchen. They were together sitting eating hay on the top shelf. Then she was on the floor and he was on his shelf with his ears down and looking depressed. For the next hour or two - they were together then they weren't, then together then now.
I thought maybe they were bonding again. I had to go out to a meeting and got home a few hours later and every time I look in he is on his shelf and she is on the floor. I have no idea what is going on. Anyone want to take a stab as to what is happening with my two? The whole thing is baffling as they do not go there except for Amos a few times.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would block the shelves off and see how things go from there


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It could be that they havn't fallen out at all, it could be something as simple as the floor is colder than the shelf and Amos likes to be warmer. Or Amos wants to be able to see more. 
Mine are always dotted all over the place in the shed - went out there earlier, 3 boys in the run, 4 girls in the shed. Often Mclaren and Jana will be on one shelf, Marley on the other(maybe with Gypsy) Kimba out in the run fast asleep and the other 2 on the floor somewhere. Darwin likes being on the top shelf but the others dont. I dont worry, if they want their own space, why not! As much as I love my OH I wouldnt want to be beside him all day!
Lets hope that Pickles keeps joining him on the shelf then he joins her on the floor 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks all. Yeah Heidi perhaps they want space. They've always been so cuddly and always together. I have only seen on piece of fur in the shed. Amos is not on the floor at all now - not for past 7-10 days anyway.
I suppose it is a little strange that Pickles goes up to the top and sleeps with Amos, cleans herself and eats there too. I will keep the half and half-door open as my kitchen looks straight into the shed and I can see everything. I will see what goes on for the next few days and see what I think. I got a few boxes and if I need to - I will block off the shelf and attempt a bond after I watch them for a few days. :thumbup1:


----------

